
Contributors wanted: Multithreading JavaScript UI framework - tobiu
https://github.com/neomjs/neo/blob/dev/README.md
======
tobiu
OSS (MIT license)

In short: The goal is to create a webworkers driven UI framework. Most parts
of the framework as well as all apps you create run within the App thread.
There is a data & a vdom worker in place as well. Having an idle main thread
ensures that all UI related animations run as smooth as possible.

The main difference to other frameworks is, that you describe the component
tree as well as the virtual dom tree via JSON. This enables us to combine and
manipulate those with a very high performance plus it creates clean code.

One major design goal is to have all ES8+ classes / JS modules running inside
the browser without any JS related builds. Right now this only works for the
dev mode in Chrome 80+, for other browsers & dist versions there are webpack
based build processes in place.

The dev mode results in a very smooth debugging experience, since you don't
need source-maps and debug the real code 1:1.

On the roadmap are (e.g.) 1\. Mobile Support 2\. A buffered Grid 3\. Drag &
Drop 4\. Data Package v2

(and a lot more => vision file)

Online Demos (Desktop!) are here:
[https://neomjs.github.io/pages/](https://neomjs.github.io/pages/)

Short demo video on the helix component:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iztv8YxWYUU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iztv8YxWYUU)

